# Which slot 1 DS flash kit do you favour?



## shaunj66 (Sep 26, 2006)

*GBAtemp Portal Poll*

Which slot 1 DS flash kit is your favourite?

Which one do you have most interest in or intend to buy?

What are your reasons?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 26, 2006)

Myself, seeing as I have a flashed DS Lite. I prefer the DSLink just because it fits entirely flush and you have nothing sticking out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even though the ROMs must still be patched, it's very simple to do and compatibility is high.


----------



## rattus (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the Xtreme for now, since seeing that video with it connected to a Mac with no patching software... I understand others would be more into the AceKard with it's expandable memory.


----------



## shtonkalot (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted the DS-Link and my reasoning is that it is the only one I have found to be available.

I think the AceKard looks excellent but will have to wait until it's released and reviewed to form too much of an opinion.

DS-Xtreme, well I don't think too much of the 512MB non expandable memory. I do like the nifty mini USB connector though. Still waiting for the reviews.

Ninja DS looks promising. I can wait for a version that wont stick out though...

NeoFlash will have to do alot of updating to their older products before I can even think of 'possibly' getting one of their carts.  NinjaPass I know next to nothing about. And M3? I thought the M3 slot 1 cart was just a rumour.. has anything been confirmed yet?

Anyway, except that Tony Hawk wont run I'm very happy with my DS-Link. I'm very pleased with the interface which is a major thing for me.


----------



## miniCooperS (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm with shaunj.  I'm interested in getting a DSLink.  My ds is flashed anyway, so the lack of a passme doesn't bother me.  Plus I have a 1gig microsd card that I'm not using right now.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 26, 2006)

I would still wait on buying a slot 1 solution prolly till after the Wii launch


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2006)

my DS isn't flashed and I like the drag&drop thing!
I vote for the DS-Xtreme for now... because we don't really know much about Acekard.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm just waiting to see which one turns out to be the best one.  The DS-Link seems the best one at the moment, but I don't like it not having passme built in and having to have flashme installed.  If it had passme installed you wouldn't invalidate your warrenty by installing flashme.  I'm happy with my supercard lite at the moment, if supercard make a good slot 1 DS kit I'll probably get one.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll favor whichever kit gets released in time for Gyakuten Saiban 2 (Phoenix Wright 2)'s release date: Oct 26.


I voted for the X-treeeeeeeeem kit because I'm a mac user as well and so far it seems like it'll work with OS X. I really don't care about the price as long as it plays and saves fine.


----------



## wohoo (Sep 26, 2006)

DS-extreme / acekard... whatever.. both looks good ;P but still, i'm not very updated on those ^^ i took acekard because of the name hahaha


----------



## lookout (Sep 26, 2006)

so many Voted on Acekard, not even out yet?

but far i say Acekard seen the best news


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 26, 2006)

*Acekard*: seems like it has the most potential.  Since the Slot-1 cards won't be playing gba games, I'd like to use removable media if possible.  The interface doesn't matter to me (as long as the cart plays clean).

I'll be waiting on reviews before I make a final decision though.


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 26, 2006)

acekard fo sho


----------



## rippon (Sep 27, 2006)

Seems Acekard gives good head...line.

I voted for the Acekard 'cause I've been waiting a looong time for a flashkit that at least SOUNDS like it won't require a PassMe at any point in it's usage.  Plus, I want something that doesn't require patching, because I'm more interested in development than... well, other stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I already own 23 DS games, I'm not hurtin' for more domestic titles


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 28, 2006)

NinjaDS, looked promising.. big dissapointment
DSLink, looked promising.. a little dissapointment
DS-Xtreme, did not even think of buying this one..
Acekard, looks promising!


----------



## OrR (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> I'll favor whichever kit gets released in time for Gyakuten Saiban 2 (Phoenix Wright 2)'s release date: Oct 26.
> 
> 
> I voted for the X-treeeeeeeeem kit because I'm a mac user as well and so far it seems like it'll work with OS X. I really don't care about the price as long as it plays and saves fine.


Just get the original: http://www.play-asia.com/SOap-23-83-3bld-7...-j-70-1iyq.html

On topic: I still don't get the concept of slot 1 flash kits. What do we need them for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you could add a poll option "I'm not interested in slot 1 flash kits."


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 29, 2006)

surprised acekard is winning considering people know shit about it


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 29, 2006)

obviously its the nintendo wii. i have many wanks over ther wii even the name oh by the way wanking is when you massage the.... wait. why do you need to know this?


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 29, 2006)

non-expandable memory...eww.

acekard!


----------



## OrR (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(galaxykidgamma @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> surprised acekard is winning considering people know shit about it


Maybe it's because we know how much the others suck but there is still hope for Acekard...


----------



## jono_ (Oct 1, 2006)

my 2 reasons.

slot 1 -> no patching = download play?

GBA support/emulator?

any 1 give me those, thats one more customer.


----------



## bollocks (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(galaxykidgamma @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> surprised acekard is winning considering people know shit about it


well, a lot of people want a removable media based card. and if the acekard lives up to the video they've released, it has the potential to be completely brilliant.

... i don't like the spelling, though.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 10, 2006)

Got to agree.
Just the thought of a Clean rom playing, drag n drop, no pass device required, expandable memory Slot 1 solution gets my vote over the others straight away.
Hopefully AceKard will deliver (and maybe learn to spell).

None of the others really appeal to me enough to ditch my EZF4Lite in favour of them. The Acekard just might if it fulfills its promises.


----------



## htoxad (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm backing the M3/G6 slot 1 device that we know pretty much nothing about.

Maybe the EFA people could rise from the dead and actually make a decent DS device.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 10, 2006)

The DS-Xtreme looks good, but with just 4Gbits it makes the price way too out there.
If your gonna have a one shot deal card like that, your gonna want all the gigs you can get.

Now if this Acekard actually does the drag and drop function with SD cards, then well, Im sold.
However homebrew is my ulimate deciding point.
Though if the drag and drop thing works well, then why shouldnt Homebrew too?

Still, until either a good SD card slot one device is out or the DS-Xtreme gets a 32Gbit version or 64Gbit xD (not gonna happen xD), Im gonna keep waiting.

Just like the GBA carts, things will be improved more and more eventually.
So it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Xenocide (Oct 14, 2006)

Its a tough one.  DS Xtreme looks promising in that I won't need windows software to use it, but I'm slightly worried by the non-removable media.  The acekard looks pretty damn sweet, but I can understand that DS Xtreme didn't want to scare away people who didn't have an SD reader.  Of course, I don't think either one is out yet, and neither have reviews =/


----------



## Xenocide (Oct 14, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll favor whichever kit gets released in time for Gyakuten Saiban 2 (Phoenix Wright 2)'s release date: Oct 26.
> ...



Well, a few reasons:

* when you already have a gba flash cart it's a bit cheaper, and you can hand one to a friend for a bit while you play somethnig else
* You can use the gba slot for option packs like the rumble cart, opera memory pack, or DS games that read saves off slot 2.
* Running DS games in flash on slot one is a lot harder to detect versus offical carts than running on slot two

Of course if you already own a slot 2 solution, it'd be hard to justify buying another one.


----------



## stinkingbob (Oct 15, 2006)

For the people who are speaking out agains the ds-Xtreme because it only has 512Mb:
Honestly, how many games do you want on your flashcard? Realistically, 2 or 3 is plenty enough. Why would you need more. It makes no sense to play 1 game halfway through then start on another and play that partially, then start on a new game!!
Personally, I would be fine with 2 games on a flashcart. 
With 512Mb, you can fit a fair number of games on the cart, unles they are huge file games, 
but there are not many of those out on the market.

Lastly, the NDS 1:1 is out already supposedly. Anyone have any updates on this  slot 1-similiar-to-ds-Xtreme  flashcart?

B.


----------



## Cyberdude93 (Oct 16, 2006)

While I personally bought a 512MByte cart (the G6 Lite) and am feeling no restriction of space, I have to disagree there.  I had my DS on four 3-hour train journeys recently, and I reckon I played no less than 5 different games per journey.  To me, it makes complete sense to think "Yawn, I've played a lot of Super Mario 64, I'll play some Tetris/Phoenix Wright/etc."  And when it comes to playing with friends, it could either be Mario Kart, 42 All-Time Classics, New Super Mario Bros., etc.

I can definitely see how some people are attatched to SD cards.


----------



## jpxdude (Oct 19, 2006)

I voted AceKard

It'll do the best parts of the DS-X with expandable storage.  The only downers will be that because the AceKard will use its own unique file system (AKFS) as opposed to FAT like everything else, it will need its own transference software to copy across stuff, meaning predominately windows only software.  It still looks positive, i'm banking on a low price too, seeing as the DS-X is priced too highly for what its worth.


----------



## rice151 (Oct 24, 2006)

some person mentioned in an Acekard post that we can expect Acekard around the end of October w/ a 45$ Price tag, all speculation of course.  
I used to have a G6 Lite, and all I played was Bleach so memory isn't THAT big of an issue.  I sold that G6 to a friend for the same price and tossed in some GBA, SNES, and NES on there and he was like OMG!!!11  So, i'm looking to get a DS-X, since the prime reason for me getting a flash cart is Single Card Download Play, and the DS-X does deliver in that department.  Waiting to see if Acekard will do the same, and the faulty batch of DS-X doesn't help their cause either.


----------



## Lawr. (Oct 26, 2006)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> some person mentioned in an Acekard post that we can expect Acekard around the end of October w/ a 45$ Price tag, all speculation of course.Â
> I used to have a G6 Lite, and all I played was Bleach so memory isn't THAT big of an issue.Â I sold that G6 to a friend for the same price and tossed in some GBA, SNES, and NES on there and he was like OMG!!!11Â So, i'm looking to get a DS-X, since the prime reason for me getting a flash cart is Single Card Download Play, and the DS-X does deliver in that department.Â Waiting to see if Acekard will do the same, and the faulty batch of DS-X doesn't help their cause either.



what is this about a "faulty batch" of DS-X's?  I haven't read or heard anything about this -- got a link?

my vote goes to the DS-Xtreme.  It gets right all the things that previous slot-1 solutions didn't (near-100% game compatibility, near-100% homebrew compatability).  No more engrish - something that plagued everyone and everything in the flashcart market.  The inconsistent (and, again, littered-with-engrish) claims from AssKard (drop-and-drag clean ROMs with their "game loader" -- WTF?!) isn't doing them any favours.  And the pictures and video they showed, complete with a blank NDS cartridge with "AceKard" written with a sharpie is seriously lacking in professionalism and credibility.

I didn't like the fact that the DS-X is locked in at 512MB without the ability to upgrade, but at the end of the day, it doesn't affect ME that much.

Transcoding videos from Xvid to DPG has ASS for quality (compared to watching video on an iPod), so I won't be loading the storage up with DPG files.
MP3 playback is decent but nowhere loud enough to drive Sony EX-51s, so *SKIP*.  There are no EQ settings, album art, playlist support within MoonShell (unless you consider individual folders with numbered filenames "playlist support".  So nada on wasting the onboard stoage with MP3s.
ComicBook DS is great for comics and ImageView rocks for sharing photos.
BeUp, NDS Mail, DSOrganize, AMAP4DS and DSAmp ultimately rock, as they should.
Perhaps a podcast or two to listen to while i'm commuting.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All of which fit (albiet snugly) in the DS-X 4Gb with the games I currently play.

A kick-ass, user-programmable/customizeable, and ontop of that, skinnable GUI.  Leaps and bounds ahead of anything else offered by slot-1 or GBA flashcart (slot-2) competition.

WAY faster file transfer speeds, unless you upgrade to something comparable to the SanDisk (AK refers to them as "sundisk), lol) Ultra II series, in which case you're way past the optimum performance per $$$ point.  If that format happens to be miniSD or microSD, you could potentially end up spending more than the $125 USD for a DS-X.


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Lawr. @ Oct 26 2006 said:


> what is this about a "faulty batch" of DS-X's?Â I haven't read or heard anything about this -- got a link?




Just take a look at the Forums.... there are too many topics about DS-X not working correctly for some.

oh, and I'm gonna wait until i see a review for the Acekard, so i can choose between the carts... i intend to buy a SLOT-1 card once it gets out.


----------



## OSW (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> NinjaDS, looked promising.. big dissapointment
> DSLink, looked promising.. a little dissapointment
> DS-Xtreme, did not even think of buying this one..
> Acekard, looks promising!




hahaha


----------



## jelbo (Nov 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Lawr. @ Oct 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > what is this about a "faulty batch" of DS-X's?Â I haven't read or heard anything about this -- got a link?
> ...


Most of the problems are fixed with the 1.0.2 firmware. I'm sure the remaining problems will be fixed eventually. Besides, all reported problems (except for 'ROM XXXX doesn't work' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) are taken seriously, and responded to in proper English. That's something I missed when I had my G6.. when you send them an e-mail you get some crappy reply on how busy they are, and they often don't even understand what you mean


----------



## p5100pc3 (Nov 7, 2006)

Man I wanna vote, but they all don't appeal to me right now. Maybe a lil later.


----------



## OSW (Nov 8, 2006)

ACEKARD ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 12, 2006)

what i liked to see is an xtreme card what also fits in a gba-card (like a supercard?) so it would be total worked around the ideas


----------

